# Barking a lot



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all, have searched for a thread on this but can't find one. Poppy has recently started barking a lot more than usual at home - when she hears other dogs bark, some noises in neighbours gardens, her reflection in the oven, the clock in the living room...she barks and then grumbles and growls for a bit as she calms down again. For some reason it seems to be tapping sounds that she reacts to most strongly, just tapping your fingers or a sound on the tv can start her off. Initially I was making a 'shhh' sound and giving her a treat as she went quiet but that only works sporadically. Now I'm trying to remove her from the situation by distraction with a toy or closing the back door if it's an outside thing. I want her to make the connection between being quiet and getting attention but am concerned I'm doing the wrong thing and inadvertently rewarding her with my attention anyway. Sometimes I lay my hand and say 'settle now' which seems to work when she's in the grumbling phase. She has two barks I've identified, a yap when she wants attention from us and a proper deep bark for all the other situations. I don't want to stop her completely, it's quite useful if she alerts us but I don't want to create a yappy dog. Any suggestions please? Or is this just a phase?


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

So glad u posted... Sid's really found his voice recently too! Feels like we can't have 10 mins without him going mental at some kind of noise. He also is much noisier on walks too, his favourite thing being barking at children! I don't know why! Hopefully he's asking them to play, or maybe he's just being bossy!!! Does Poppy bark much when you're out on walks? I've tried reassuring him in case he feels threatened, but nothing can ever hush him up until he's finished saying his piece! Maybe they're both just going through a phase? x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to say that one thing that came as a surprise to me is how much Kiki barks - and what a gruff big dog bark it is! Over the years I've had GSDs, Jack russell, rottie cross, collie and Kiki - who barks more than any of our other dogs and possibly more than all of them put together!
If she starts barking when we are out I put a lead on her and turn her head so that she cannot see what it was she was barking at. Generally quiet as soon as I put her lead on now and her recall is good so that is fine
In the house I put my hand up and say Stop.
Usually now she does - she just mutters away under her breath. Or I call her to me and ask her to lie down. As long as she stays down I'll pop a treat under her nose every now and again - this is the same as the settle training and usually she will then relax. Just now the binmen were collecting the rubbish on our street. She started barking as soon as she heard the lorry down the street. Having done as described above she is now asleep by my feet. The lorry is still close enough to hear ...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had posted about this a while back here is the link. A lot of people has some really good advice It's so much fun when they find their inner voice

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=15834


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Renee, you're a particularly great source of help to me at the moment! I've just ordered a pet corrector spray (also because of the Pyper attack thread) so I'll try that. I'm just desperate not to reward the barking by any kind of attention so that might work alongside some other suggestions in that thread.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

SidneyM said:


> So glad u posted... Sid's really found his voice recently too! Feels like we can't have 10 mins without him going mental at some kind of noise. He also is much noisier on walks too, his favourite thing being barking at children! I don't know why! Hopefully he's asking them to play, or maybe he's just being bossy!!! Does Poppy bark much when you're out on walks? I've tried reassuring him in case he feels threatened, but nothing can ever hush him up until he's finished saying his piece! Maybe they're both just going through a phase? x


It's reassuring to share an issue isn't it! Poppy only seems to bark at home at the moment but probably tomorrow she'll start doing it outside too  have a lovely holiday btw.


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

Charli does it at the dog park and the thing that works best I feel is to pull her on my lap to take her out of the situation 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I was in my local petshop yesterday and the owner told me that pet corrector sprays are his highest selling product at the moment! Mine aren't barkers but I would have used one on my cav, I used a water spray instead. It worked for him but it wouldnt work for my two now they would think a water spray great fun!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought a clicker recently to try and stop Tilly's two problem behaviors: jumping up and barking!

The clicker is good because it identifies exactly what behavior you are rewarding, so they realise you are rewarding being quiet, not the barking. 

Binman day was very noisy, until I started clicking and treating her for being quiet. I still have to stand by her and give the occasional click and treat, but its much better!

The clicker cost £3.50 at a well known pet shop and there are hundreds of videos n youtube. Good luck! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That sounds good thank you, and positive too (I suppose my pet corrector spray is a negative consequence rather than a 'rewarding the good behaviour' method) oops


----------

